# Sticky  Speakers with published off-axis frequency response specs



## AudiocRaver

This topic came up in an Audio Processing thread. This thread will be a continuation of the topic, as a sticky thread in a more appropriate forum, to cover the following:


*A list of speaker companies who specify off-axis frequency response for their speakers.* This "master list" will be updated as more companies are mentioned.
*Ongoing discussion as to the importance of considering off-axis frequency response and speaker directivity when choosing speakers and designing a listening room/system or home theater room/system.*
Here is the list from various posts:


Ascend Acoustics
Bamberg Audio
Emotiva Pro
Geddes
Genelec
JBL (pro)
Linkwitz
Neumann
Paradigm
Philharmonic Audio
PSB
Soundfield Audio
Also worth noting:


Axiom - Sound Power for their Omnidirectional speakers, not as informative as an off-axis plot or spec, but it is something
Ohm Acoustics - shy on specs, but utilize a true omnidirectional design, so on-axis and off-axis are one and the same
Anyone think of the matter as unimportant? And where do omnidirectional designs fit into the discussion? Or controlled-directionality designs? Dipoles? Horns?

Thanks to all for your input.


----------



## DanTheMan

Genelec
Neumann


----------



## AudiocRaver

The list has grown a little.


----------



## gtpsuper24

Philharmonic has one of the most comprehensive off axis measurements available. 
http://philharmonicaudio.com/philharmonicaudio/philpages/floorstanding.html

Ascend Acoustics provide off axis too. http://www.ascendacoustics.com/pages/products/speakers/SRM1/srm1meas.html

I don't believe the "sound power" of the Axiom is worth anything. But I could be wrong, I don't see it being the same as providing TRUE off axis responses. Which to my knowledge Axiom has never offered for any of its models. Probably because they are pretty bad with the tweeters every where.

Red Line is on Axis. 10 Degrees (orange). 20 (yellow). 30 (green). 40 (blue). Axiom VP150 Center. 3rd party.


----------



## AudiocRaver

gtpsuper24:

Thanks for the heads-up and the links. A few companies, like these you mentioned, give tons of off-axis data.

There are others that have designs which emphasize wide dispersion, even have unique driver designs to support it, but don't give much for specs. One I am curious about is Gallo Acoustics, saw a pair of their Reference 5LSs in an audio shop out east last month, but they were not hooked up.:crying: Anyone heard them? Or other Gallo models? Impressions about their off-axis response or specs?


----------



## tesseract

Bamberg Audio. http://bambergaudio.com/s5tmw_specs_r2.pdf

AudiocRaver - I heard the Anthony Gallo Acoustics Reference 3.5 a few years ago, before Sound Environment here in Lincoln closed their doors.:rolleyesno: I would have absolutely no problems living with that speaker, really enjoyed it's sound.


----------



## 3dbinCanada

I usually go to soundstage.com which do an awesome job of measuring speakers, especially off axis measurements. PSB models in general do extremely well in these tests.


----------



## Saturn94

Here's another;

Soundfield Audio

http://www.soundfieldaudio.net/Products.html


----------



## Davidsonr

Ok just one dummy. I’m trying to understand speaker specs better. I currently have the Pioneer BS22 speakers & am trying to find a decent upgrade under $500. The BS22s have a listed frequency response of 55Hz to 20kHz. Some of the speakers I’ve researched:
Kef Q150 51Hz to 28kHz Klipsch RP-160 45Hz to 25 Hz (+3dB) Wharfedale 10.2 40Hz to 24kHz
Obviously this is just one spec to look at and the ear test is the best way to judge a speaker. I’m trying to improve my knowledge a bit. Could someone give me the basics of what the above specs means for each speaker? How much impact does each number have? Say 45Hz to 25 Hz (+3dB) vs 40Hz to 24kHz.
I’m hoping better speaker knowledge will make me a better person!!


----------



## Kal Rubinson

AudiocRaver said:


> *A list of speaker companies who specify off-axis frequency response for their speakers.* This "master list" will be updated as more companies are mentioned.


Bryston


----------

